# Lumix DMC-FZ50 vs Canon 400d



## pamax (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich überlege mir schon seit einer Weile eine neue Kamera anzuschaffen. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf die "Lumix DMC-FZ50" und "Canon EOS 400D" gestoßen. Ich kann mich aber nicht wirklich für eine der beiden Kameras entscheiden.  Hat jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrungen mit einem der Modelle? Welche findet ihr besser/bzw. würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Gruß

pMx


----------



## TeamSynatic (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Pamax,

Es kommt darauf an, was du damit machen möchtest. Wenn du einfach eine höherwertige Kamera mit 12-Fach Zoom haben möchtest, dann nimmst du die Lumix.
Möchtest du allerdings eine digitale Spiegelreflex mit Wechselobjektiv haben, dann musst du die Canon nehmen.

Ich würde in jedem Fall die Canon nehmen um mir die Möglichkeit offen zu lassen, spezialisierte Objektive und damit eine größere Bandbreite der Fotografie zu nutzen!


----------

